# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Badania magisterskie na temat depresji. Prośba do Was

## nikaragua01

Witam. Potrzebna mi Wasza pomoc. Mam dosyć duży problem z dokończeniem badań do magisterki i ogólnie kosztuje mnie dużo stresu przeprowadzanie badań w szpitalach. Brakuje mi jeszcze dosyć sporo kwestionariuszy do wypełnienia. W związku z tym miałabym ogromną prośbę. Czy ktoś z was lub ktoś z waszych znajomych mógłby wypełnić kwestionariusze? Poszukuję osób z depresją. Przesłałabym wszystko na emaila. Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna. Czekam na odpowiedź na privie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pierw pokaż fotke i czy masz chłopaka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wstyd! do czego to dochodzi??
jestem przedstawicielem mgr 2006 kiedys tego nie było!

----------

